# Buying a hedgie this week



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey everybody,
I'm newly registered here but have been browsing the forum for about a week. I have done a fair amount of research (not enough yet though) and was hoping to have some of my questions answered. I've included a picture of current set up for reference. I appologize in advance for having so many but answers to any will be extremely helpful..

*1) Is a fleece blanket acceptable as a bedding?* I see that many people have fleece as bedding, so I am led to believe that it is. Is it ok for baby hedgies or are they best started on a different surface?
*2) How much do you reccomend using a litter box?* I would really like to use one, but my current set up does not provide enough room and I have not figured out a way to make room. When I get a larger set up..
*3) ...can they be litter trained at a later age?* Or do they reach an age where they are no longer able to be litter trained?
*4) Is a tissue box acceptable for a hide?* I bought a hide, only to decide that it makes a better bed when lined with a t-shirt of mine (to allow him to get accoustomed to my scent). I cut a larger opening (and smoothed the edges) and lined it with tissues. Should I use a different linning? Should I abandon the box all together and buy/make a new hide?
*5) The bed is made of "edible fibers safe for small animals."* Just how safe are these?
*6) Are there any fabrics that I should avoid?* In regards to stuffed animals/t-shirts.
*7) Fruits and veggies?* If so, what kinds and how often?
*8) At what age is it safe to let them play with toilet paper rolls?* Their shown in the picture but they will be taken out when I get him/her/
*9)What kind of heating bulb should I use?* My hedgie will be in my room and I sleep in the cold, so I know I will need one. My brother has a bearded dragon and I know there are some bulbs that are reccomended over others. Is this the same for hedgies?
*10) How are they with noise?* I play the drums and the cage is near my drum set. I plan on moving his cage to another room when I do play (not for the first month or so that I have him), but as far as music goes, how loud is too loud? And will moving rooms cause unnecessary stress?
*11) Where can I get a "satellite wheel"?* I can't find them in any store near me. Is there a hedgie supply webiste that you recommend?
*Bonus Question:* Yankees or Mets? (I know not everyone is from NY, but you don't need to be to not like the Yankees )
I think that is it for now but being as obsessive as I am, I'm sure that I will have more :lol: . Any help is greatly appriciated!
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! Many of your questions are found on the boards, and you can use the search feature (next to the new topic button) to search for a specific word.

1) Fleece liners are the preferred bedding around here, and would be fine for a baby too. The only thing you may find with a younger hedgie is that you have to change the liners more often (unless hedgie is potty-trained) because they poop quite a bit.

2) Personally, I don't use a litter box and Lily uses her wheel as her primary potty spot. They'll potty on their wheels regardless, so it's up to you whether you want to add a litter box or not. It's worth a try, as some hedgehogs will use them.

3) It depends mostly on the individual hog. Some are tidier and will use a litter box if given one, some are messy no matter what and will completely ignore a litter box. :lol:

4) I'm not sure about using tissues for lining, as they would probably get shredded, but a tissue box should work find for a hiding place. You could cut a few small blankies out of fleece to put in the box for lining/comfort.

5) I have no clue, but I wouldn't trust it personally...

6) The main thing to watch out for with stuffed animals and t-shirts is that there's no loose strings, which can get wrapped around little legs and cut off circulation. I don't know of any particular fabrics that would be very bad, other than ones that may shred easily if hedgie digs at it.

7) There is a list of safe/unsafe fruits and veggies here. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie Make sure you don't introduce any new treats for the first couple of weeks as he is settling into his new home, and make sure you only introduce one new thing at a time (whether it's changing his main food or giving new treats).

8) As far as I know, it's fine anytime. Just make sure they're cut lengthwise so hedgie doesn't get stuck, and the sharp edges rounded.

9) Sorry, I don't know much about this.

10) Hedgehogs have very good hearing so you'll definitely need to move him away from your room before you play. If music is kind of loud for you, it's even louder for him, so just try to gauge the loudness of anything that's around him, be it drums, music, or tv. Moving rooms shouldn't pose too much of a problem if it's just for a few hours here and there.

11) Not sure what a satellite wheel is, but LarryT on here sells great cakewalk wheels, and has excellent customer service. If you want the best wheel for your little one, I'd definitely recommend getting one of Larry's wheels.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

1) Yes, fleece is fine. Its what i'm planning to use 
2) Litter boxes are nice. If your hedgie uses them, then you won't get poo and urine everywhere (though almost all hediges poo in/on their wheel). I found a nice shallow tray at my thrift store, i think its designed to serve crackers or something. Its not very big, (maybe 8" x 4", and 1/2 " deep) but I think it'll do the job.
3) I'm not sure about this, but I do know that not all hediges are trainable
4) a tissue box is fine. Many people like to use this as dig boxes (put non-fraying fabric in it, and they'll burrow). I'm going to use an igloo, because I like that its transparent 
5) I don't know what you're talking about.. is it bedding? like cottony fluff? or is it a bed, like a cuddle cup/ small dog bed?
6) Avoid frays, and loose strings, as these are dangerous (a hedgie's little limbs can get caught/tangled) fleece is recommended because it doesn't fray, so it can be easily cut and used.
7) viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit has some advice
8) my understanding is any age. just make sure to cut a slit in the tube lengthwise (hot dog bun style) and then round the corners. This will ensure that he/she can't get stuck, or hurt by the edges.
9) I would use a CHE. Its a special kind of 'bulb' that screws into a regular lamp socket, but doesn't emit light. this way it can be on all the time, providing constant heat. (an actual light left on 24/7 would mess up their sleeping patterns). You will need a thermostat to ensure that it doesn't overheat the cage. A digital thermometer is also a necessity. Hedgies need to be kept warmer than 72 degrees.
10) Many Hedgies are easily disturbed/startled by noise when asleep and awake. waking constantly during the day isn't a good thing. a Drum set would def cause stress. I would say to try and move your drum set. 
11) They are called "flying saucer" I got mine on craigslist, but they are in petsmart for $24.99 USD where I live. Make sure to get the 12" diameter one (largest size). I got lucky, mine was brand new (still in plastic) and only $5.

In my opinion, your cage looks a bit cramped.. you should have 2 sq feet of room after everything is put in.. looks like you have maybe 1/2 a foot.. and thats if you took out the tubes.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I just wanted to correct one little thing about Kenzi`s answers. A CHE bulb should only be used with a lamp made specifically for it. Using a regular lamp would be a very dangerous fire hazard. 

And Kenzi, that third pic in your signature is adorable, what a beautiful baby!


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the replies. I'll be sure to use the search feature next time befor posting new questions. 
As far as the edible hide goes, it is made of plant fibers woven together and the packaging indicates that it is safe for "all small animals." I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge/experience with anything like this. 
The size of the cage was a concern of mine as well, and I plan on getting a larger cage in the future. Is this too small to start with?
Again thanks for all the answers


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

JimboSlic3 said:


> Awesome thanks for the replies. I'll be sure to use the search feature next time befor posting new questions.
> As far as the edible hide goes, it is made of plant fibers woven together and the packaging indicates that it is safe for "all small animals." I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge/experience with anything like this.
> The size of the cage was a concern of mine as well, and I plan on getting a larger cage in the future. Is this too small to start with?
> Again thanks for all the answers


Personally, I think it looks fine to start with, since your baby will be pretty small. It has enough room for the essentials and some space left over. But yes, you'll probably want to upgrade to a larger one as he/she grows.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

JimboSlic3 said:


> As far as the edible hide goes, it is made of plant fibers woven together and the packaging indicates that it is safe for "all small animals." I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge/experience with anything like this.
> Again thanks for all the answers


When products say safe for "all small animals" it usually means rodents. Hedgehogs are not rodents, probably will not chew it and even if they did it would not be a benefit in any way. I can't say for sure if it would be harmful without knowing the specific product. (maybe you could find it on petsmarts website and post a link?)

Bottom line is the edible hide is unnecessary. Kleenex boxes or shoe boxes work just fine. Collect them so that you can replace it when it gets dirty. Lots of people use igloos or other store bought plastic hides. I personally just put an extra blanket where Quigley usually sleeps. He often burrows under the liners anyway (even when he had an igloo) so why not save space by taking it out all together.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

JimboSlic3 said:


> *5) The bed is made of "edible fibers safe for small animals."* Just how safe are these?
> 
> *9)What kind of heating bulb should I use?* My hedgie will be in my room and I sleep in the cold, so I know I will need one. My brother has a bearded dragon and I know there are some bulbs that are reccomended over others. Is this the same for hedgies?
> 
> ...


5) I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about - it's basically high fiber grass or similar that guinea pigs and rodents eat (as mentioned already). Hedgehogs have a different diet and it wouldn't be appropriate for eating/chewing. If it's rock hard though and you're convinced a hedgie won't eat it, it should be fine. I could be wrong but basically it's the same as a paper bag or shoebox where a hedgie _could_ chew away at it but usually don't.

9) It really depends on your cage/habitat... from you picture, a 100w CHE could do justice but it really depends on your usual room temperature, variations in temperature, and also size of cage. It's hard to tell from the picture but if you have actual dimensions that could help.

10) Um, drums cause massive amounts of noise and quite the vibrations too. I'd keep your hedgie away. Anybody know where I can buy earplugs for hedgehogs?? (joking )

11) I've never heard of a satellite wheel either, but if you have the one I'm thinking of (in the picture) it can get pretty noisy compared to a cake-pan wheel that a couple people here sell.

Bonus: Neither... I'm in Canada and we only have 1 baseball team so I'm partial to them.


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok so I'm probably going to scrap the edible hide and stick to the tissue box (I'll try to find a link later when I can use a computer). I only need to get the temperature up a few degrees at night when I'm sleeping. Other than that the temperature stays between 73-79F. Is a blacklight (like the nightlights for lizards) a safe soure of heat? I'm gonna be picking up my hedgie on Saturday so I'll post pictures of him/her when I do 
Hockey fan, Tomato?


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I think boxes would work better too though I've seen some "edible" huts that would be appropriate and of course other edible huts that are not.

CHEs are recommended because they heat without emitting light... and a separate light is good to maintain their bioclock for daylight. A blacklight is probably "safe" but not sure how effective it is at heating the cage? If you have a thermostat (recommended) the light would be turning on and off too which would be a little strange.

The "light" potion is not beneficial in any way though and a white'ish light should still be used to maintain daily daylight. I'd recommend a thermostat too, or a thermometer at minimum to ensure a decent temperature is kept because sometimes you just never know.

Hockey, why yes, how did you know?


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

When I said blacklight, I was referring to a nightlight. From what I understand, they are effictive in maintaining heat. Ive had a digital thermometer in the cage for the past week to so I could understand how temperature fluctuates in my room and the only time it goes under 73 is at night (because I like to sleep in the cold). I'll get a daytime light as a source of light to keep his/her internal clock normal as it is pretty dark in my room.
I figured as a Canadian, it was safe to assume you were a hockey fan  I'm a huge Devils fan myself so I love this time of year.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does the blacklight/nightlight device throw off light? Some hedgehogs are not fond of having any kind of light at night, they like to play in the darkness, which is why people go for the CHEs. I've never had a reptile for a pet (besides when I was a very young kid with anoles or whatever those things are) and even then was total and improper care, too young and stupid to know better.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Do you have a picture (online) of what you're thinking of? The more I read here, the more I think it will be inappropriate. The night light I have gives off practically zero heat because it's an LED. A reptile night light gives off some seat but also light. Though subtle dim ambient light won't be too much of an issue because it's probably dark in your igloo/house/blanket, anything brighter than that might not make the happiest hedgie. Post a picture though and we'll be able to give you a better answer. Otherwise, I think it's better to consider a ceramic heat emitter (CHE).

lol... yes, we love our hockey! We do have other sports too.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm assuming by nightlight, you mean the night time light for lizards? They emit a blue light?

SOME people have had success using an infrared light(red glow) while most hedgies will NOT come out at night if there is ANY source of light.

Your safest choice is to buy a ceramic heat emitter bulb. It's exactly like those other lights you see for lizards, but it does not shine any source of light. And along this any sort of "lizard type" heat lamps you MUST have a thermostat. I'm assuming you've already ordered that online since you are getting your hedgie on Sat. Cause otherwise, you may risk overheating or underheating your hedgehogs. 

Also, don't forget that hedgies NEED 12-14 hours of light. This light can be from any source. I just have a desk lamp on a timer. And they also NEED that 10-12 hours of darkness. 

And other sports.... Like equestrian!!!!!!  But hey, I'm biased about that one lol


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

The temperature stays within a safe range always, unless I decide to sleep with the air conditioning on, so that is when I would need the heat. I'll get a CHE and only use it when the temperature dips below what is safe. Other than that, there is no need for any sort of heat bulb, correct?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would suggest looking at LG's topic about heating : http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

The thermostat is the key component to having a CHE setup. If you have that, you can have your CHE on 24/7. The thermostat will automatically turn the CHE off when the cage meets the temperature requirement, and will automatically turn the CHE on when the cage gets too cold. This set up can stay turned on indefinitely, to prevent the cage from ever getting too cold. And if the cage is warm, then the CHE will not turn on.

If you are thinking about manually turning the CHE on/off, then you cannot control the temperature. What happens when you fall asleep, and the cage gets too hot, because the CHE continues to stay on? Your hedgie can easily go into Estivation. Or what if one night you forget to turn it on? Then your hedgie can go into hibernation.

And yes, the CHE will be the only heat bulb you will ever need.


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, thank you for all the help. The temperature is pretty stable, never dipping below 74F and never getting higher then 78F, with ~13 hours of light. However, I have a few concerns. I took her home yesterday so some of my concerns may be premature, but I'm still stressing over somethings.. Her stool is green and generally formed. I understand that this is normal for babies when they are brought home, so how long should this last? I am feeding her the same food that she has been fed and have not introduced any new foods to her diet yet. It also seems that she hasn't eaten as much as she should. Is that a result of her new home? She is fairly active and VERY curious, so she seems pretty healthy. Also, I have already found about 7 quills around the cage. Judging by the photo, could she be quilling? (I don't know her age).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How old is she? She is very tiny. What type of food are you giving her? If it's a regular sized kibble I suggest you break it into small pieces. Count the pieces so you know exactly how much she is eating. You could also give her some Royal Canin Baby Cat. It is tiny little pieces that are perfect for babies. 

Also try putting some of her kibble into her bed with her. Usually they will eat if it's right there with them. 

She could be quilling but from her size it would most likely be her 5-6 week quilling.

Green poop is stress related and new home related. The worry comes when it is very loose and frequent as they can dehydrate quickly.

She is a real little cutie pie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is the cutest, littlest adorable baby ever!


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, she's my baby 

I'm still worried though as her poop still is green and not entirly solid and fairly frequent(sometimes has the consistency of phlem and other times is fairly solid). Because of this, I'm making sure that she drinks a sufficient amount of water in an attempt to keep her well hydrated. She still isn't eating as much as I think she should be (a few peices of kibble here and there). Despite all this, she seems otherwise healthy. She is still curious and likes to burrow through the sheets of my bed when I have her out and is constantly rearagning everything in her cage. She seems to be more active at night, as I hear her moving things around and hear her running while sleeping a lot during the day..

Based on all this, how worried should I be? Should I be thinking about a vet visit? Keep in mind I brought her home 3 days ago..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are nocturnal, so she will be up all night running & sleeping all day. 
Were you able to get a wheel for her?


----------



## JimboSlic3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes she has a wheel. My question about the wheel was about the flat one made for hedgehogs (I am completely unknowledgabe about it so the best I could/can do is describe it :lol Good to know her behavior is normal; how about her poop??


----------

